# Washing wool in front loader?



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

Does any wash their wool in the front loader? I hand washed my Kiwi Pies and spun them in the washer and the drying time was cut in half!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a FL and have used it for wool. I just run a soak cycyle with my wool wash and then spin it dry. For my knitted and more delicate wool I still handwash.


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

My front loader has a hand wash cycle that works great for wool items.
A high spin cycle is wonderful for reducing drying time.


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

I wash all of our wool in the FL, including handknit stuff. I use the wool cycle, but I actually reduce the spin rate for handknits (my washer usually does something like 1100 rpm). They still dry in no time flat.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I can't bring myself to wash the wool in our FL, although I am sure it would be fine, but I do spin them out after I hand wash them. They dry in a matter of a few hours instead of 2 days! It's great! I use the low spin speed, too.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Ours has an "ultra handwash" cycle that washes even knitted wool really well. It took me a while to trust it and take the plunge, but it worked out fine! I put some eucalan the rinse and I rarely need to lanolize then either.


----------

